# Favorite Animated Series Theme Song



## emmanu888 (Jan 22, 2012)

As the title says what is your favorite animated series theme songs or ending songs it can be from anything anime,cartoon the choice is yours

I begin with

[yt]T_2Doq3jBFY[/yt]

[yt]VpCdhaoMdD8[/yt]
its not the original clip as the official video clip disappeared but the song is there

[yt]U0R1D1q2nzw[/yt]

again its the only vid with good quality sound that i found

have fun posting your favorite animated series theme songs

whoa didn't think it would already have post by the time i finshed editing my post so that the video would show up


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 22, 2012)

[yt]TPx-zkaKlTA[/yt]
Turtle Power!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 22, 2012)

Got to be one of these three but I am not sure, as far as music goes for an intro to a cartoon.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

This is one of them:
[yt]Ts-v96CwBuM[/yt]
Can't think of my favorite cartoon theme right now.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2012)

[yt]YDDHHrt6l4w&ob[/yt]
Who watches the Watchmen? You better believe I do.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> -snip-
> Who watches the Watchmen? You better believe I do.


You, sir, have good taste.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...



GOD I would watch that if it were real. ;O; Lemme just leave this in here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgKSjUOrgQQ


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

^ I was gonna post that, but then I thought "I can only post one, dam*it".  That used to be my favorite, though (heck, it still might be).
Here's my favorite cartoon theme:
[yt]CMU2NwaaXEA[/yt]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhXkKLhoTqE[/youtube]

Phineas and Ferb's theme song is simply just invigorating.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 22, 2012)

@machomuu you can post as many you want in one post you can 2,3 or 4 theme song its as many as you want


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Does ending songs count as a "theme" song? Anyways:



Spoiler: Dango Daikazoku (Clanand ED) by Chata



Certainly the loveliest anime ED ever.






Spoiler: Secret Base ~Kimi ga kureta mono~ (10 years after version) (Anohana ED) by Kayano Ai, Tomatsu Haruka & Hayami Saori










Spoiler: Authentic Symphony (Mashiro-iro Symphony OP) by Choucho










Spoiler: Oblivious (Kara no Kyoukai ED) by Kalafina










Spoiler: Strength (Soul Eater ED 4) by Abingdon Boy School








Apparently, GBATemp only allows 5 vids per post.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> @machomuu you can post as many you want in one post you can 2,3 or 4 theme song its as many as you want


Ah, thanks.  But either way, I'm trying to become less indecisive, so I'm trying to cut down on posting more than one song when I'm supposed to pick a favorite.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 22, 2012)

Spoiler: Maka Fushigi Adventure (Dragon Ball OP) by Toriyama Akira










Spoiler: CHA-LA HEAD-CHA-LA (Dragon Ball Z OP) by Kageyama Hironobu



CHA-LA HEAD-CHA-LA






Spoiler: Gotta Catch 'Em All (Pokemon OP) by ???



POKEMON, GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL!






Spoiler: Z Theme (Mazinger Z OP) by Mizuki Ichirou



MAGINGA~ ZETT!


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 22, 2012)

@s4mid4re yes it can also be ending song


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 22, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2012)

Original Pokemon theme song.(Remembers the days  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lat8GQEJlCY


----------



## Valwin (Jan 22, 2012)

Slayers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QdtEXexKns


Slayers Next
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukorWvykHn4


Slayers Try
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLjBDs1JnS4

Dream eater merry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMGywetL8_I

maria holic op 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfOjZJ_Rzlo

there more that are my favorite but i already posted too many


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jan 22, 2012)

[yt]xDqU55EkAdQ[/yt]
Roughnecks:Starship Trooper Chronicles


----------



## basher11 (Jan 22, 2012)

Spoiler: Wonder Wind



 





Spoiler: My Soul, Your Beats



 [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIFV8UUs1-c[/media]





Spoiler: Yoake Umarekuru Shoujo



 





Spoiler: Harukaze



 [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upnMFo8x9RE[/media]


----------



## Nebz (Jan 22, 2012)

With regular toons...



I'm split between these two when it comes to anime:

and...


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4e6aQF9gMw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG9CIFuRpz8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0N3L-pcGdc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd2L1Id2S1M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6zDfxZ4NcE


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2012)

Wrong post.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PioXbZKQT6M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4kjPpy3C1A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOeAUS9qKz8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEWs-T66Fjw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQz-dlj8Hlc


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2012)

More:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l-r7_f0CVs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1tQdZbnbAs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV2TfYSgXT4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFEMSzUpTEc


----------



## Majorami (Jan 22, 2012)

Someone already stole the Harry Partridge clip I was going to use.

Next best thing since Ace Ryder doesnt really have a theme (yet).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVQmYF35w74


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

^ A fellow Law of Ueki fan, it's nice to see another, it's quite the animated show.

Though as much as I love anime and anime/Japanese/International music (being the otaku that I am), I'm a little disappointed at the lack of cartoon themes.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> ^ A fellow Law of Ueki fan, it's nice to see another, it's quite the animated show.
> 
> Though as much as I love anime and anime/Japanese/International music (being the otaku that I am), I'm a little disappointed at the lack of cartoon themes.


Well maybe because anime songs sound better though you never seem to understand them.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2012)

fine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=375ENQbru8s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts7--zxXXKQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbqFGapihP0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iF96BunNIw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ9QDuct9MA


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Oh you 






Vigilante said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > ^ A fellow Law of Ueki fan, it's nice to see another, it's quite the animated show.
> ...


Wait...what?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUo0Kdek_5Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W02HCSpQKh8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2coKuySwHs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA0TS9l_nJE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBkT19uH2RQ


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 22, 2012)

another batch of my favorites

[yt]KGgQ4xuesBY[/yt]

[yt]j-tgGwKZeko[/yt]

[yt]VDHhPdHlBNQ[/yt]

[yt]RXM1mUvbkCg[/yt]

[yt]K1YDU2IzgZs[/yt]


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 22, 2012)

It's anime, but whatever. AnoHana had a sweet OP.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiO_AvubRco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx-Wi2dvwgs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzBTeVTT0Gs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt5U3Do86SM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b1QvEBZeNk


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

Double post to list favorite endings:


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evqWSzNAm3o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DUKAFcZJnU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_kQPD4QoY4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rIlOh37EGE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icv1_7syVPY


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 22, 2012)

well another batch

[yt]kzn5UNlhnuc[/yt]

[yt]j0O9GJj4aek[/yt]

apparently its the theme song for the japanese version of ruby gloom


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 22, 2012)

Fantastic OP for the greatest comedy anime of all time?
Yes.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRli1rRMoSQ

Doesn't get more groovy than this (Bruce Campbell excepted, of course)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, most of my favorites have already been posted (such as Cowboy Bebop and Invader Zim)
But I don't think anyone has mentioned this yet:



And I'd bet most people here aren't old enough to remember Heathcliff.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 27, 2012)

seems a little slow well another batch is coming

[yt]aTrkUS5OAco[/yt]

[yt]T_QqtU18qEU[/yt]


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> [yt]kzn5UNlhnuc[/yt]


Holy crap, that took me back.  I completely forgot about that show.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 27, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> another batch of my favorites
> 
> [yt]j-tgGwKZeko[/yt]



Times a billion


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 27, 2012)

As all of you expect from me:

[yt]DTU2VpTJ0So[/yt]
HK Paradise.

[yt]Z6AvoLAUswM[/yt]
HK Furry Tale Theatre.

[yt]dmx4eX6SO48[/yt]
HK and friends.

[yt]chvgTd0TC_g[/yt]
Hamtaro.

I've seen every episode dozends of times ;3
Still love them


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

Holy crap, Hamtaro


----------



## DS1 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 27, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> fine
> 
> Darkwing Duck
> 
> ...





Joe88 said:


> Tiny Toon Adventures
> 
> Rocko's Modern Life
> 
> ...



Joe, you seriously summed up much of my childhood with those two posts.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 27, 2012)

I LOVED THIS SHOW


AND THIS ONE


Reboot was so epic near the end


I didn't see none of your fancy cartoon network shows very often (CURSE YOU CABLE!)
But I did get these few


Spoiler









YTV was so awesome before 2004


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 27, 2012)

I was going to post a lot of videos of theme songs I like, but then I remembered this:


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 27, 2012)

Wabsta said:


> I was going to post a lot of videos of theme songs I like, but then I remembered this:
> ~snip


what I loved about that opening is how so much of it is made up of the movies XD


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 27, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to post a lot of videos of theme songs I like, but then I remembered this:
> ...


Hehe, indeed. Back in the day when I used to watch DBZ, I was always looking forward to the scenes seen in the opening, and was disapointed when I finished DBZ 
But then year later I saw the movies though


----------



## Gahars (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZFdz2vwU20

I might as well post this here. Clone High really was a great show; it's a shame that it wasn't appreciated in its day.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 1, 2012)

well another batch to restart this

[yt]r-NF-gIFAWE[/yt]

[yt]5U9uOWRaN34[/yt]

[yt]Lat8GQEJlCY[/yt]

[yt]P2LOvx3a7cI[/yt]

[yt]83FbuVS8J4g[/yt]

[yt]y_30kFhWemA[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey, does an animated intro for a live action series count? No? Well, it's not like I have anywhere else to post this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRa49Kaht3k


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 1, 2012)

oh you know what 2 other theme

[yt]fZsDgOpAzwQ[/yt] original theme song

[yt]3VbdLjpHTDU[/yt] theme song that everyone knows


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2012)

My Dad is a Rockstar...another show I forgot about, that's sure a blast from the past.  I don't remember much about the time, but that was one of the shows that I'd watch when nothing else was on, it came out...I'd say close to my tween years, and I never watched it too much, the show's kind of a blur.

As for Kappa Mikey...I remember forcing myself to like it for what it was trying to do, trying to parody anime and came off...well, not doing it so well.  It felt more like some kid saw all of the parodies of Japan and anime and tried to make them a show.  Badly.  Oddly, they even got the Beat Crusaders to do the intro (If you've watched BECK or Bleach, you'll know who they are),  But yeah, I didn't dislike it as much then as I do now mainly because I took the blindfold I put on myself off.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 1, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to post a lot of videos of theme songs I like, but then I remembered this:
> ...



Exactly, that way they didn't spoil the show, they just showed stuff that they assumed Americans would never see, hahaha. Nappa tearing the plane apart was awesome though.


----------



## hobo33 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Lady Reaper (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YZzXd0GA5s
I just love their catch phrase!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gftUBdwcmc
Really catchy to me,can't get it out of my head once I've heard it,I just go like SAINT SEIYA!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqvM83K-f_Q
Again those catch phrases...


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 2, 2012)

Most songs by Mami Kawada
Particular Favorites


Spoiler








Too bad touhou doesn't count as animated series.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 11, 2012)

you can post ainme opening theme too

[yt]bTpvgZ-PRx8[/yt]


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 11, 2012)

Some of my favorites from the late 80's and early 90's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VApZrgriw_8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-JHfXVlkik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-Q7a6SxIBk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ2RdImvSwg


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_7OEy-8Pik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTJQpp5IXAs


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 11, 2012)

This
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHsXoX2IsTY

And this (Gundam SEED OP 2. Couldnt find the opening without it being deleted lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQKv-LKKut0


----------



## Snowmanne (Feb 11, 2012)

I guess it would be the opening theme songs from Samurai Champloo and S-CRY-ED.

Even though I can't understand most of the lyrics, I still like it.


----------



## jing90 (Feb 11, 2012)

This​[yt]A7Jvk6__23I[/yt]​Also The Fairly Odd Parents intro​


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 20, 2012)

do you have other theme song

[yt]jLzJ3tGLWxA[/yt]

[yt]FJV2C-O7IPU[/yt]

[yt]oiFgjWfPz_g[/yt]


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't believe nobody posted this o:

http://youtu.be/A62011nyXNI


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppoot9Az5LU

Loved this


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2012)

Absolute favourite? 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLUKGpTWbzs[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not into rap or anything, but The Boondocks does have a pretty good opening theme; it fits the series pretty well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgRGpbVYZz0


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWjwsf48DX0

Sound quality isn't AMAZING but it's literally the last video on freakin' youtube for Synchrogazer that hasn't been muted. Though i'm sure it'll follow shortly.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2012)

Veho said:


> Absolute favourite?
> 
> _*snip_



Holy crap at the wave of nostalgia you just hit me with.
That intro was buried way back in the recesses of my mind with these songs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaqqV--rnGY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcH_ZTF6smY


(IIRC, they aired back-to-back, here)


----------



## klim28 (Feb 28, 2012)

First, the theme song from Magic Knight Rayearth... Nuzurenai Negai
And now its We Go from One Piece

Heck I love memorizing Jap songs eventhough I don't understand them. I love singing them like cray.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 29, 2012)

I would probably choose the full version of God Only Knows, by Elisa (also apparently known as "Oratorio the World God Only Knows," but I'm not sure if it was the song name known as that or the singer). It's the opening to an anime called "The World God Only Knows."

For the purposes of this post, I'll be posting the full version of the song, the extended opening version (AKA the O.A. version), and the actual opening.



Spoiler



[yt]wDQvptDvA_0[/yt][yt]u1aM2VgESyI[/yt][yt]28tfVb5H140[/yt]


----------



## junn (Mar 4, 2012)

i remember this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M60IMwiqtys


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHcHRUXIZkM&feature=related
Epic


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

Skyclad no Kansokusha!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKQ2DCMC0JM
Epic shit.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 5, 2012)

Since me and darkice covered both Shakugan no shanna III OPs
Here are the eds~ These are awesome too!


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo3ujv3OlyQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Slug9RlMXAs&feature=related


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 5, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always forget the Shakugan No Shana OPs, but they're all awesome for all 3 seasons. Probably because Mami Kawada and KOTOKO are the two who do them every season if I recall correctly, and season 2's EDs.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Even thou it look a while to get to the action, season 2 opening was epic too.
Season 3 is just pure action from the start 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrrK3n19UJA&feature=related


----------

